# Walla Walla



## gekkoda (Nov 20, 2007)

Anyone here from the Walla Walla Washington area?  I've got some time in December if anyone wants to go out shooting.

Look me up gekkoda2000@yahoo.com

Tyler


----------



## Mike Jordan (Nov 20, 2007)

I went to school in Walla Walla and my folks and sister and her husband still live there. I get over there as often as I can but not as often as I did before the gas prices went up. I've been thinking about getting over there for Thanksgiving but I might wait a few days and go later. 

How long have you lived there?  I live just West of Portland.

Mike


----------

